# General > Pets Corner >  What kind

## Raven

of pet/s do you have?

We have 2 Border Collies, one 9 1/2 one and a 6 month old youngster. We also have a 5 year old b&w moggie :Grin:

----------


## Ash

8month old orange roan cocker spaniel called Alfie

----------


## kriklah

6 yr old male Lurcher x collie called Lurch got from Balmore as a pup

12 yr old female black cat called Bingbing (who hates the dog so much she wont come in the house anymore!) last kitten in cage at pet shop

4 yr old male tabby cat called Tarmac (also hates the dog but has started comining in again to get fed) stray/barn cat, aquired after sister almost ran him over at 5 weeks old

1 1/2 yr old Torteshell female cat called Mistofelees(Toffee for short!) (tollerates the dog) found by stepdaughter in plastic bag by burn in wick at 6 weeks old

2 x 6 month old kittens(curtesy of Toffee and local tomcat) Tabbyshell female called Tiny and black/grey male called Fluffy (currently love the dog)

2 budgies - age unknown(6 yrs at least) sex unknown(think 1 of each) names unknown!(think ones called Impy) aquisition - neigbour goes to stay with family in England, decides not to come back, asked other neigbour whose feeding birds to find homes for them, my 11 year old son finds out - taadaaa we have budgies!!!! (dog wants to protect them from cats)

a 9 month old male hamster called Demon (scares the dog)

and fishtank full of un-named Mollies (dont think dog ever looked at them)

----------


## Raven

My goodness kirklah, you have a lot of pets!! Great effort to write all this down, sure made me laugh ;-)
Our cat is a rescue too, she was found in a box thrown into a ditch...

----------


## justine

we have

Bingo a 5yr old stagthound cross gsd.(m)

Fifi 8 mth old kitten(f)

bumble 8 mth old kitten(m)

cuba 4 yr old chinchilla(m)

lima 4 yr old chinchilla(f)

quito 1 yr old chinchilla(m) currently up for sale

Ziggy, Star , Smudge, Mopatop, Parsley   and last but not least pumkin...the rabbits...

plus my 9 wonderfull kids....  BUSY BUSY HOUSE>>>>>>

----------


## porshiepoo

5yr old Great Dane (Bailey, or Woo Woo to his friends)
5yr old GSD (Buick)
2yr old GSD (Atlas)
11yr old Yorkie (Gizmo
2 yr old Shihtzu (Kara)
2 Eagle Owls (Tommy & Izzy)
2 Harris Hawks ( Piper & Rayne)
1 Buzzard (Darla)
1 Long eared Owl (Bob)
3 Cats (Saffy, Jasmine & Peaches)
Loads and loads of Koi, Goldfish, Subunkin etc.

----------


## justine

going into the budgies that Kriklah has i will say 100% that if they are male there will be a blue strip above their beaks if they are female then this will be brown.........

Porshipoo, what it like having buzzards, i bet that is fun. Amazing birds..I am a bird lover all round...

----------


## KCI

We have 2.5 cats!

Baby is the eldest - she must be about 20 years old, and is doing much better now.  She is very small, black with amazing yellow eyes! She seems to have a new lease of life since she recieved new catnip toys at Christmas, and seems to be high 24 hours a day now!

Freddie is 6 years old and he is so gorgeous!  He looks like a ginger and white tiger, and meows like a Siamese cat! He has a cataerobic thingy that reaches the ceiling, and he spends most of his day climbing up it, swinging from it, jumping from it and attacking it!  The rest of the time he tries to spend in my arms or sitting on my shoulder!

Wally is a huge cat, bigger than Baby and Freddie put together!  He moved into our greenhouse a few months ago.  He has his own bed, hot water bottle, cushions, fleece blankets and a portable gas fire.  He likes to hunt people in the garden, and attack their legs!  He is totally crazy!

----------


## Raven

Mymy Justine, that really sounds like a BUSY BUSY house! ;-))
@ porshiepoo, I bet your birds are absolutely stunning!
@ KCI, 2.5 cats....LOL
:-)

----------


## emszxr

a 8 year old female collie, jodi
2 year old female cocker, lucy
3 cats, gypsy, scampi and pickle
3 rabbits, anna, bella and spencer
2 ferrets, larry and pepo
6 ducks
about 20+ chickens and cockerels, losing count 
2 terrapins, thomas and terrence
2 snakes, a king called elvis and a corn called flatmate
4 goldfish
and a pig called desmond although he not actually a pet  :Wink:

----------


## Bradcon

2 cats Caley 11 yrs and Tiger 13yrsl

Lucy, Rudi, Thumper, Bluebell, Flopsy, Fluffy, Snowy, Jane, Clover, Danae, Hartley, Tango, Cheeky Boy, and Cheeky Girl. all my wonderful bunnies.  Hopefully some more on the way soon!!!

----------


## emszxr

> 2 cats Caley 11 yrs and Tiger 13yrsl
> 
> Lucy, Rudi, Thumper, Bluebell, Flopsy, Fluffy, Snowy, Jane, Clover, Danae, Hartley, Tango, Cheeky Boy, and Cheeky Girl. all my wonderful bunnies.  Hopefully some more on the way soon!!!


lordy, do you keep them seperate or are same sexes together. i have 3 but they are seperate.

----------


## hell raizer

morgan - yorkie
brandy - a rescue dog
puss - cat  :: 
about 15 fish in the pond

----------


## Julia

a Pug dog - Voula (I'm her 3rd or 4th owner and will be her last), she is 4
a Miniature Poodle - Theodore (Teddie), 4 month old live wire, aka 'snappy pants'
3 anonymous, well behaved fish

----------


## Fran

I have a lovely 7 year old lab/collie called bobby and a honey and white 6 year old cat called Sandy. Bobby is a great companion and would have made a good care dog, he fetches the paper and the post and my slippers, takes the laundry downstairs and is quite good at fetching things he is asked to. The only bad thing about him he pulls a bit on the lead.

----------


## Bradcon

They are all seperate, and I have a few differnt kinds too.  Just waiting for some babies to appear any day now.  So numbers will be growing. :Grin:

----------


## Wellies

1 Cat
1 Dog
5 Rabbits
3 Fish
2 Horses
250 Sheep 
20 Cattle
and yes they are all my pets and about half of them have names although some are not repeatable :: 
Imagine how have the lamb sale time is for me but to be able to keep the life I want you must sell them even if it is for very little

----------


## cuddlepop

Two female collies,Connie whose 10 and Dileas aka"monkey nuts" whose 4.

You should see them in action in the back garden,if there not chasing crows there playing football.Who needs a tele when you've got this entertainment.We,ve four old footballs in the back garden and they still fight over the same one. ::

----------


## nanoo

*I have 5 female cats affectionaly known as The Spice Girls. Gizzi is Ginger Spice because of her colour, Sabbi is Posh Spice because she thinks she's a persian, Tigger of course is Scary Spice on account of how she growls at all the others, Minstrel is Sporty Spice because she takes notions and runs around the house and last but not least Dinki is Baby Spice because she is the youngest one. Of course i also have two boys. Ernie and Burt and they have their very own Harem(just a pity they are DONE as they say) Still, they rule the roost and the girls love them.  So thats my happy family folks.*

----------


## lady penelope

I've got Jaq- a wee hairy collie(7 or8)

Fuzzy and Sparkle- two old black cats that we've had since theywere 6 weeks old (8 years old)

Toffee- the huge ginger ex tom that thinks he's a dog (6 years old)

Poppet- my lovely white and ginger English/Dutch rabbit (2 years)

Molly- the ancient hamster, who loves the dog (2 years)

Cheeky Chico- the degu who's travelled all round Scotland! Long story- maybe another time. (about 9 months)

----------


## Foxy

I've got
Kim 10 year old GSP
Trixie 18 month old jack russell
Poppy 14 week old jack russell
5 cats Lucky, Tinker, Bambam, Scruff and Gizmo
7 shetland ponies Sherry, Monty, Coffee, Beauty, Friday, Troy and Charm
1 week old pet lamb called Piddles
350 sheep 
60 cattle
6 pet calves

----------


## blondscot

the 4 legged members of my family are 
Cracker- miniture shetland pony
Simba- 10yr GSD
Zak - 12yr ESS
Sophie - 12yr OES
Ben - 1.5 yr Ch Lab
Cats - Mystic, Mia, Malky, Loonie, Bear, Tummel,Porshie,Kari,Sky, and several cat protection cats in my care!
2 Terrapins 
Fish tank tropical fish
Rabbits and guinea pigs
Mikey - 3 yr african grey
Pepperpot - 2 yr cockateil

----------


## carasmam

1 Jack Russell Cara 12yrs old
1 nameless budgie, age unknown, who kicks up a racket when Emmerdale is on and really annoys me  :: 

My house seems empty compared to some of you  :: 

Foxy - would love to see pics of your terriers

----------


## Foxy

For Carasmam
Trixie & Kim

----------


## Foxy

Poppy

----------


## miranda

nearly 2  yr old jack russel
1 4yr old cat
1 hamster

----------


## brandy

from oldest to youngest...
we have peaches.. our 7 year old cat
blackie our 4 year old "immortal"  finch
all of our tropical fish..
blue our 2 year old syrian hamster
and bubbles our 8mnth old labradoodle

ohhh and there's the kids if you want to count them.. but as they are not domesticated cant really call them pets*G*

----------


## dancingtaz13

I have a 4yr old Siberian Husky;
a strawberry snow corn snake called Takara;
a Red Knee Tarantula called Kia and 
a female leopard gecko called Ziggy..... currently looking for a companion.
 :Grin:

----------


## carasmam

Foxy - They are all lovely, it's great how terriers like to sit on the back of the chairs.  Kim looks so posh too  :Smile:   Beautiful dogs  ::

----------


## egregory

5 month Italian Spinone & 3 month Chocolate Labrador.

----------


## Raven

Hey folks, forgive me my ignorance, but what are GSD`s, GSP`s, ESS`s and OES`s?? :-)

----------


## Dadie

Im down to 1 chocolate lab 5yo - Poppy and the fishtank(tropical)
used to have hamsters, chipmunks, chinchillas, guinea pigs, a house bunny and a springer spaniel but they have all past on.

----------


## neepnipper

I have:

Ted - rescue border collie 11 + years old
Jess - rescue border collie 4 years old
Curly - rescue english springer approx. 9 years old
Mo - rescue border collie/springer cross age 6
Murphy - english springer age 6 1/2
Harry    - english springer age 1 1/2
Jed - border collie 6 months old
Jester - border collie 6 months old
Georgie - border collie 6 months old

Jessicat - semi - feral cat
Molly - semi- feral cat

Whiskey and Scrumpy - bunnies

Harris and Blackie  - Shetland ponies

Bumble, Honey, Pip and Smudge - Kune Kune pigs

Girty the goat

Sid Little - Syrian hamster

Ying and Yang - Chinese hamsters

Chickens

Tropical fish

Oh, and last on the list, a husband - 40 years old!

----------


## blondscot

> Hey folks, forgive me my ignorance, but what are GSD`s, GSP`s, ESS`s and OES`s?? :-)


GSD german shepherd or alsation
ESS english springer spaniel
OES old english sheepdog(dulux dog)
GSP could be german short hair pointer!

----------


## Foxy

[quote=carasmam;321204]Foxy - They are all lovely, it's great how terriers like to sit on the back of the chairs. Kim looks so posh too  :Smile:  Beautiful dogs.

Thanks Carasmam, the dogs are totally spoilt and Kim is definately a snob and she always has the last bark.  ::

----------


## Razz

I have two black Labs
 Tim who is 12yrs old and rescue dog he was abused by children
Floyd who is 2yrs old and named after Pink Floyd, He thinks he is a springer spaniel in disguise and also sings along to Queen and some Abba songs

I also have a 25yr old Horse who thinks she is 5yrs old

----------


## henry20

A Collie x Staffie (as in my avatar) came from balmore, approx 7/8 years old. VERY clingy

Hamster about 10 months old

a lonely fish in the tank - the rest died off, but he seems reluctant to go anywhere and has been on his own for over a year! Don't want to get more incase it upsets him  :Wink: 

Oh, and a lodger and a husband!!  Lodger easy to keep, husband in need of intensive training  :Wink:

----------


## Phoenix200416

Milo - Lab x Staffie - 4 years old - male (has an asbo, or deserves one at least!)
Jake - Western Garter Snake - roughly 12? - male
Brae - Ferret - 3 1/2 years old - male
Comfort - Lop bunny - 1yr on Feb 13th - female
Lenor - Lop Bunny - 7 months - male

I used to have rats, hamsters, Guinea Pig's and a whole managery of other pets where I lived before. I got Comfort and Lenor when I moved up her after my rabbit and 2 Guinea Pigs passed on.  ::

----------


## ABeautifulLie

I have a hampster, Gerbil, 2 Cats and a goldfish.  :Grin:

----------


## WeeBurd

Just (to give them their full titles) Schlunkle McFlunkle, the collie dog, and Wing Commander Herbert Humberfloob, the (rather rampant) rabbit  :: .

----------


## Phoenix200416

> Just (to give them their full titles) Schlunkle McFlunkle, the collie dog, and Wing Commander Herbert Humberfloob, the (rather rampant) rabbit .


 ::  Interesting names ^.^ They are definately original! How did you come up with them? A mad moment of inspiration?

----------


## Raven

> Just (to give them their full titles) Schlunkle McFlunkle, the collie dog, and Wing Commander Herbert Humberfloob, the (rather rampant) rabbit .


good ones WeeBurd!!! ::

----------


## Thumper

I have a cocker,a cat and 2 very noisy hamsters!...mind you the cat keeps trying to shut them up  ::  x

----------


## justine

> I have a cocker,a cat and 2 very noisy hamsters!...mind you the cat keeps trying to shut them up  x


We used to have hamsters but unfortunately the cat we had at the time kept eating them. We got rats instead...

----------


## Sandra_B

Scooby, a male King Charles Spaniel,

Bootsie, female Norwegian Forest Cat,

Shadow, female Norwegian Forest Cat,

Sheldon the tortoise,

Tom the bunny,

Jerry the guinea pig,

varing amounts of fish in the "tank of death".

We also "lost" 2 male Norwegian Forest Cats in the last 18 months. We still hope Puss and Disney will come home one day.

----------

